# jig fishing



## huntingfishing (Apr 30, 2010)

i need help on how to fish a jig, all jigs, effectivly


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

what kind of fish are you talking about first,then will go from there,


----------



## huntingfishing (Apr 30, 2010)

well, since its in the "bass" section, what speices do you think?


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

throw it tight to wood and rock. Work it like a texas rigged worm. Set hook if anything feels weird.


----------



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

I have had good luck with a popping retrieve. Cast and let it hit the bottom,then pop it so it jumps up maybe a foot and let it sink again. ALWAYS WATCH YOUR LINE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Marshall said:


> ...Set hook if anything feels weird.



LOL, well said


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

you mean you need to learn how to fish a shakey head, mop jig, finesse jig, football head, arkie head, swim jig, punching jig, wacky head, bucktail jigs and flipping jigs? That is a tall order!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

start off by getting 1/8 jigheads and put some mister twisters and just bounce it off the bottom or let it come towards you like a pendelum and reel when it hits bottom..I've caught hundreds of bass like that..if you are talking jig-n-pig I cant help you. I dont feel right with big baits at all


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

The hardest part to master is PATIENCE. 

I suggest starting with a 3/8 ounce jig in blue/black or watermelon green with matching trailers. I like to use the Strike King jigs with Zoom Super Chunk trailers. The Super Chunks paddles will float up on their own. The way I fish it is to cast/pitch towards structure that you think may hold fish. Watch your line as the bait sinks to the bottom as an aggressive bass will take the bait before it hits the bottom. If there is no taker, let the jig sit on the bottom for 10 to 15 seconds and then slowly and methodically hop the jig back towards you with 3-5 seconds between each hop. Even when hopping the jig back towards you always keep your eyes on the line. 

Depending on location sometimes I would even cast the jig into open water and then hop it back to the boat. It can be super effective when crankbaits does not work.

Another jig that I like is the football head jig. I still use Super Chunk trailers with them. I would cast the jig out and then slowly drag and hop it across the bottom like you would with a Carolina rig.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

soua0363 said:


> The hardest part to master is PATIENCE.
> 
> I suggest starting with a 3/8 ounce jig in blue/black or watermelon green with matching trailers. I like to use the Strike King jigs with Zoom Super Chunk trailers. The Super Chunks paddles will float up on their own. The way I fish it is to cast/pitch towards structure that you think may hold fish. Watch your line as the bait sinks to the bottom as an aggressive bass will take the bait before it hits the bottom. If there is no taker, let the jig sit on the bottom for 10 to 15 seconds and then slowly and methodically hop the jig back towards you with 3-5 seconds between each hop. Even when hopping the jig back towards you always keep your eyes on the line.
> 
> ...


This is good advice. I'll just add to it. For arkie, football and swim jigs, I like rattles. I have a few without that I'll use in clearer water. In stained to murky water, rattles help a lot. When the jig is still, I'll grasp the line with my forefinger and thumb, and will gently and very subtly tug on it to give the trailer and skirt a bit of action. This helps pick up strikes too. I like Strike King rage tail trailers, unless fishing for smallies. They don't seem to take them as well as smaller trailers.

I prefer a longer rod - 7' or more - for fishing jigs with a reel that is at least 6.3:1. I typically use a MH or H powered rod - depending on the cover - with a fast action. Braid and FC work, again, depending on cover and water clarity.

There are a lot of articles of www.bassresource.com.


----------

